

Twitter:"You want this troublemaker gone?" NBC:"Sure" - aj700
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/nbc-claims-twitter-is-responsible-for-complaint-against-suspended-journalist-7993753.html

======
aj700
Thoughts:

1\. (I'm not saying the censorship isn't a story) If you think NBC doesn't
deserve the rights to broadcast the games, you should tell the IOC to use
somebody else next time.

2\. Apple buys a chunk of Twitter. Will my twitter be suspended when I
complain that a Mac model doesn't have USB3? Probably not. But now it's not
certain. Chillin.

